# Insects on oak and magnolia trees



## wvtexan (Jan 22, 2002)

I live 20 miles north of downtown Houston, TX. In my backyard I have several oak, magnolia, balsam fir and bradford pear trees. Yesterday while working in the backyard I noticed litreally thousands of insects on the oak and magnolia trees. The insects are black in color and look like "fat" mosquitos. When I squashed some of them, they were full of a orangish color fluid. They do not appear to be injuring the trees, but I am apprehenisve that if they stay on the trees, they will eventually damage the them. Does anyone know what these insects are and how can they be treated? Charles Jones


----------

